

Operation Unlike Is A Go: Page Fan Counts Are Dropping Because ... - maudlinmau5
http://techcrunch.com/2012/09/26/facebook-fake-accounts/

======
Zenst
The impact does not seem to be that major on a 7 day projection though I'm
sure that these deleted accounts are ones that stick out beyond a doubt.
Though we shall see after a week or so as nomatter how good there
identification is you can bet some will fall foul and get there legit account
tagged as fake. After all in a World were there are many people called John
Smith, you can see how life for some could be colourful. So far not seen any
reports of upset users getting labeled a fake, early days but so far so good.
This is one area though were I hope identifying fake users becomes a new IP
turf, not impossible.

